# Finanzkrise - Alles gut?



## geisi2 (16. Januar 2019)

Ganz interessante Doku zum Thema
YouTube

Anschauen, wundern, staunen


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Januar 2019)

Warum wundern und staunen?

Jeder der halbwegs versteht wie und warum unser Finanzsystem funktioniert weiß, dass eine harte Finanzkrise unweigerlich kommen muss. Die Frage ist nicht ob sondern wann. 

...und, schon vorbereitet wenn mal zwei Wochen keine Bank und kein Laden geöffnet hat? Lebensmittel und Wasser zu Hause? Ein paar Decken und nen Gaskocher?
Persönliches Hab und gut aufgeteilt in möglichst viele Sparten (Immobilien, Devisen, Aktien, Edelmetalle,...) so dass die Chance da ist zumindest einen kleinen Teil zu retten wenns knallt?

Falls nicht ist jetzt die Zeit dazu. Natürlich kann keiner sagen ob der Crash 2019, 2020 oder 2025 kommt. Aber DASS er kommt ist sicher. Und dieses Mal ist die Fallhöhe (Blasen, Schulden, Targets,...) weitaus höher als sie es jemals zuvor war in der Geschichte. Die letzten Male gabs Dinge wie Zwangshypotheken, Enteignung von Bankkonten/Lebensversicherungen/Renten usw., Goldverbot und ähnliches - wird dieses Mal wohl nicht reichen.


Das klingt alles sehr wüst und schwarzmalerisch und für die meisten wohl auch völlig unwahrscheinlich - und genau deshalb wird es passieren. Ein Crash den die Mehrheit kommen sieht ist ja keiner. 
Und zumindest die Grundversorgung für sich und seine Familie zeitlich begrenzt aufrecht zu erhalten ist nun wirklich kein Aufwand - Konserven, Wasser und Gaskocher sind billig und leicht zu verstauen. Aber naja, heute ist die größte Sorge von jüngeren Menschen die noch nie eine echte krise erlebt haben eher, dass sie kein Netz mehr haben werden. Nicht auszudenken was mit denen passiert wenn sie feststellen, dass es vielleicht mal ein paar Tage keine Lebensmittel zu kaufen gibt. 


Falls jemand da interessiert ist: Dr Markus Krall schreibt hervorragende Bücher zu dem Thema.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Januar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich kann keiner sagen ob der Crash 2019, 2020 oder 2025 kommt. Aber DASS er kommt ist sicher.


 Klar.
Die zyklische Krise des Kapitalismus.

Ein System, daß ohne ständiges Wachstum nicht leben kann, ist zum Sterben verurteilt.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Falls jemand da interessiert ist: Dr Markus Krall schreibt hervorragende Bücher zu dem Thema.


 Der auch: Marx.
Und wer sagt, daß das alles schon lange her ist: lest mal das Kapital.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Januar 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ein System, daß ohne ständiges Wachstum nicht leben kann, ist zum Sterben verurteilt.



Nur dann, wenn der Kapitalmarkt stärker wächst als die Weltwirtschaft.

Wir wachsen ja. Dauerhaft und nahezu unbegrenzt (die Wirtschaftsleistung der Menschheit wächst kontinuierlich seit Tausenden von Jahren). Das Problem ist, dass der Kapitalmarkt viel schneller wächst als die Realität weil die Gier das System treibt. Wo die Menschheit vielleicht 1-2% Wirtschaftswachstum pro Jahr schafft wächst der Markt um 5-10% pro Jahr. Das funktioniert eine Zeitlang (nämlich so lange die Leute an das System und das Geld glauben) und bricht zusammen wenn die Kluft zu groß wird, Schulden nicht mehr zurückgezahlt werden können und gelegentlich geschieht es sogar (der Super-GAU für die Finanzindustrie), dass die Menschen bemerken dass ihr Geldschein nur ein bedrucktes Stück Papier ist und ihr Kontostand nur eine gegenwertlose Zahl auf einem Server.

Das ist eine Nummer die mir unbegreiflich ist wie Leute das jahrzehntelang ignorieren können. Unser Geld hat genau Null Gegenwert (seit es keinen Goldstandard mehr gibt). Dass ein 100€-Schein zum kaufen taugt funktioniert nur, weil der verkäufer auch an den Wert des Scheins glaubt. Dabei ist das Ding gar kein Geld sondern nur eine Schuldverschreibung der EZB (deswegen heißts Geldschein - es scheint so als wäre es Geld... unsere Sprache ist da ziemlich exakt). Genau wie "Guthaben" auf Konten. Nein, ihr habt keine Guthaben - ihr habt Schuldverschreibungen eurer Bank. Wer 10.000€ auf dem Konto hat hat nur das versprechen der Bank, dass sie das geld rausrückt wenn man danach fragt. Kann sie das nicht --> Pech gehabt. So zuletzt gesehen in Griechenland vor ein paar Jahren. Banken zu, kein Geld mehr da. Wenn da nicht von der EU gerettet worden wäre wären alle Guthaben der griechen schlicht weg gewesen (was sie technisch gesehen schon lange waren). Wenn das in der EU passiert ist aber niemand da der rettet... 

Bekannt ist vielleicht, wie viel des "versprochenen" Geldes Banken wirklich haben müssen - ein kleiner einstelliger Prozentsatz.
Bedeutet, wenn 5% der Deutschen morgen auf die Bank gehen und sagen "gib mir mein Geld" bricht alles zusammen. Denn das Geld ist schlichtweg nicht da. Das System funktioniert nur, weil die große Mehrheit der Bevölkerung das nicht weiß (der letzte sogenannte "Bank-run" ist schon zu lange her...).


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Januar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur dann, wenn der Kapitalmarkt stärker wächst als die Weltwirtschaft.





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wir wachsen ja. Dauerhaft und nahezu unbegrenzt (die Wirtschaftsleistung der Menschheit wächst kontinuierlich seit Tausenden von Jahren).


 Das erklärst Du mal mit Inflationsausgleich seit 7.000 Jahren ... .


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass der Kapitalmarkt viel schneller wächst als die Realität  ... .


 Der Kapitalmarkt ist doch ein Scheinmarkt ohne Gegenwert.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das System funktioniert nur, weil die große Mehrheit der Bevölkerung das nicht weiß (der letzte sogenannte "Bank-run" ist schon zu lange her...).


 Ja, so um 1923 in Deuschland:

Deutsche Inflation 1914 bis 1923 – Wikipedia .


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Januar 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der Kapitalmarkt ist doch ein Scheinmarkt ohne Gegenwert.


Eben deswegen krachts ja.
Und genau das problem hatten wir die ersten 10.000 Jahre Menschheit nicht. Es gibt keinen "Inflationsausgleich" von 7000 Jahren - aus einem einfachen Grund: Es gab keine nennenswerte Inflation in dieser Zeit.
Geld hatte einen echten Gegenwert (denn die Münzen waren aus Edelmetallen). Da der Wert hier nicht beliebig festlegbar ist wie bei Geldscheinen gibts auch keinen Spielraum für Inflation. Es gab eine Menge X an beispielsweise Silber (die nicht besonders schnell stieg) und daraus resultierend eine menge y an Münzen. Es konnte niemand sagen "ich präge jetzt mehr Geld" (wie die Notenbanken es seit Jahren exzessiv tun) denn es war nicht mehr Edelmetall da.

Damals gab es zwar auch Inflation, die hatte aber einen anderen Grund: Da die Münzen selbst Wertträger waren kabem viele Menschen auf die Idee, sich von den Münzen was abzukratzen und so nach und nach Edelmetall zu Hause zu horten. Höchstgefährlich da streng verboten aber man weiß ja wies ist. Daher kommt übrigens (sehr wahrscheinlich) die Redewendung "Sich eine Scheibe abschneiden" - vom abschneiden des Randes einer Silber oder Goldmünze zur eigenen Bereicherung. Da Münzen so mit der zeit immer dünner/kleiner wurden sank auch ihr (Material-)Wert. Mittelalterinflation sozusagen.


----------



## geisi2 (16. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte nur gestaunt das das so öffentlich im ZDF thematisiert wurde. Gut k.A. zu welcher Sendezeit...
Das Ganze ist halt leider kein Spiel  und die Auswirkungen merken wir ohne Crash schon heute. 

Fand diesen Vortrag auch recht gut...auch kein Kommentar dazu...soll sich jeder sebst eine Meinung bilden.
Meinungen werden in den Medien eh schon viel zu viel vorgegeben...
YouTube


----------



## Don-71 (16. Januar 2019)

Ist das eine der Gründe warum das Bargeld abgeschafft werden soll? Dann kann es ja rein physisch schon keinen Bankrun mehr geben und daran wird ja gearbeitet, siehe Schweden.
Wir haben uns ja nicht nur völlig von Münzen mit realem Wert verabschiedet, sondern verabschieden uns ja auch immer weiter von Geldscheinen, Ziel scheint es ja zu sein nur noch mit virtuellem "Geld"/"Guthaben" zu arbeiten. So lange du mit deiner Plastikkarte oder Überweisung alles bekommst was du dir selber einbildest von deinem Guthaben leisten zu können, wird der Trick wohl funktionieren.

Wieviel % Geldscheinmenge ist denn überhaupt in Umlauf bezogen auf die Guthaben?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Januar 2019)

Naja gut in der Reportage (hab mal reingeschaut) gehts ja eher um die Auslöser der Krise 2008 und wer wann was wo gemacht hat und dass mans schon früher wusste. Mit entsprechenden Parallelen zu heute - auch heute weiß man schon dasses demnächst rappelt im Karton.

Die wirklichen Eigenheiten des Finanzsystems werden ja nicht aufgezeigt... sowas wird im ÖR-TV eher nicht laufen. Was meinst du was hier los wäre wenn alle wüssten was hier los ist?! 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist das eine der Gründe warum das Bargeld abgeschafft werden soll?


Bargeld ist Freiheit. Niemand kann nachvollziehen oder beeinflussen was du wann wo mit deinem Geld gekauft hast. Das ist Kontrollverlust für den Staat - und das möchte der nicht. 
Außerdem hat der Staat sehr leichten Zugriff auf dein Bankkonto wenns sein muss (siehe Griechenland...). Auf das Geld in deiner Matratze nicht - denn da kommt er nicht hin und weiß bestenfalls nicht mal was davon (die Lösung dafür ist galoppierende Inflation - er kommt zwar nicht an dein Geld aber entwertet es).
Auch der Tipp  wer beispielsweise Gold kauft zur Absicherung: Geh dir Bargeld holen und zahle in den passenden Läden bar für dein Gold und schließe es bei dir ein (Tresor usw.). Kaufts du es online/elektronisch oder gar nicht mal physisch ist es geloggt und bei einer harten krise mit Goldverbot wirds eingezogen. Hast du es bar gekauft weiß ohne Weiteres niemand dass du es hast.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wieviel % Geldmenge ist denn überhaupt in Umlauf bezogen auf die Guthaben?


Google mal nach Geldmenge M1, M2 und M3. Da wird wahrscheinlich schon vieles Klar über Mengen und Verteilungen von Geld.
Ich kenne den Prozentsatz nicht auswendig aber die tatsächlich im Umlauf befindliche Geldmenge ist winzig im Vergleich zum Giralgeld.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Januar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Persönliches Hab und gut aufgeteilt in möglichst viele Sparten (Immobilien, Devisen, Aktien, Edelmetalle,...) so dass die Chance da ist zumindest einen kleinen Teil zu retten wenns knallt?



Wobei man das nicht machen kann, wenn man nicht gerade Merz heißt und ein paar Millionen an Steuergeld gestohlen hat.


----------



## geisi2 (17. Januar 2019)

Muss man nur kurz googlen "Vermögensverteilung Deutschland". Dazu kommt Geld wirkt wie ein Magnet. Zins-Zinseszins. Gibts genügend "Stoff" zu dem Thema.
Natürlich wird das meistens übertrieben plakativ dargestellt aber die Wirkungsweise dahinter ist immer die Gleiche.
YouTube

Klar kann man jetzt im Detail drüber streiten...aber wie DM schön sagt  das Grundprinzip dahinter....

Warum Gold wie Alk zurecht in der Krise empfiehlt? Simpler Grund...hatte schon immer einen gewissen Gegenwert. Nur darum gehts. Nicht ob es Clever ist und Gold im Wert steigt...
Aber im vgl. zum Totalverlust den ich bei Geld habe wenn es komplett entwertet wird immer noch die wesentlich bessere Variante.
Muss jetzt nicht unbedingt Gold sein...alles was im Prinzip bei einem Crash noch einen Gegenwert hat bzw getauscht werden kann ist als Krisenabsicherung geeignet.

Wir sind ja noch nicht so weit aber die Luft wird merklich dünner und das kommt dazu die meisten besitzen gar nichts im Sinne von Grund und Boden, Guthaben auf der Bank, Edelmetalle, Aktien etc oder haben Schulden.
Es wird heute noch genügend geben die das als "Spinnerei" od. Verschwörungstheorie abkanzeln nur sollte man kurz mal bei der Doku die ich verlinkt habe bei ca. 42:50 ganz genau hinhören was da der Chefökonom einer Deutschen Bank sagt.

Man weis im Prinzip das man mit 180 voll gegen die Wand fährt aber weigert sich auf die Bremse zu treten.
Lösung? Schwierig... ich hoffe nur es läuft nicht so ab wie in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Januar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das klingt alles sehr wüst und schwarzmalerisch und für die meisten wohl auch völlig unwahrscheinlich - und genau deshalb wird es passieren. Ein Crash den die Mehrheit kommen sieht ist ja keiner.



Ich "freue" mich schon auf den Tag, dann stehe ich mit der Kamera in Frankfurt am Main und mach Fotos davon wie die ganzen Börsenmitarbeiter und Anleger wie 1929 von den Hochhäusern springen, sobald sie merken das sie absolut nichts mehr "besitzen".


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Januar 2019)

finde ich grade auch höchst interessant was die frau im video erzählt, 

YouTube

(gehört mir mein haus ? - leider nein)


----------



## geisi2 (17. Januar 2019)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> finde ich grade auch höchst interessant was die frau im video erzählt,
> 
> YouTube
> 
> (gehört mir mein haus ? - leider nein)



Jeder Immobilienbesitzer sollte sich auch mit dem Thema Grundschuld auseinandersetzen. Nur als kleiner Ratschlag.

Kommen wir nochmal kurz zu der Doku in dem alle Beteiligten ja mehr oder weniger ziemlich offen über das ganze Debakel sprechen.
Jetzt stellt sich mir schon die Frage der Verantwortung bzw. Konsequenzen. Eine A. Merkel hat einen Josef Ackermann hofiert und im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht. 
Es werden auch weiterhin irrsinnige Boni bezahlt. Immer heiter immer weiter...
Wo gab es Konsequenzen für einen Josef Ackermann? 


YouTube 
Entscheidend für mich ist was Herr Eichel dazu sagt. Wie sieht es denn heute aus?
Man muss sich auch mal die Berträge die in der Doku genannt werden vor Augen halten.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (17. Januar 2019)

#yolo, ich kümmere mich darum, wenn es soweit ist


----------



## Seeefe (17. Januar 2019)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> finde ich grade auch höchst interessant was die frau im video erzählt,
> 
> YouTube
> 
> (gehört mir mein haus ? - leider nein)



Bei "BRD-GmbH" in der Videobeschreibung war ich raus...


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2019)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Bei "BRD-GmbH" in der Videobeschreibung war ich raus...



Die Frau ist Reichsbürger. Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## geisi2 (17. Januar 2019)

Hat eigentlich auch nicht wirklich etwas mit dem Thema zu tun. BRD GmbH kennt man ja aus der Vergangenheit...interessiert mich persönlich jetzt kein Stück. Wer mag kann ja dazu ein eigenes Thema aufmachen.
Ansonsten richte ich da über niemanden, bin ja kein Richter. Wer mag kann wie gesagt gerne darüber diskutieren, aber bitte nicht hier. Passt einfach auch nicht da es strenggenommen Eigentumsrecht ist.

Grundschuld ist was anderes. 

Zurück zum Thema und der Doku.
Wenn man sich anschaut wer da so alles seinen Kommentar abgibt und selbst der dümmste Realitätsverweigerer kann in dem Fall nicht mehr sagen "Das sind ja nur Spinner", wird mir persönlich Angst und Bange.

Anscheinend brennt die Hütte und wie gesagt wundert mich da ja schon fast die "Ehrlichkeit". 
Oder doch alles gut und nur Panikmache?Wär mir bedeutend lieber denn da brauchen wir uns auch nichts vormachen.
Wenn das Finanzsystem wirklich zusammenbrechen sollte...dann gute Nacht. 

Alleine die Summen die da teilweise genannt werden und das sind leider keine "fiktiven" Gelder schlagen z.T. voll auf die Staatsschulden. Hunderte Milliarden Euro...
Fies fand ich die Geschichte mit dem Rentenfond in Kanada. 4 Milliarden futsch...Geld das Menschen als Altersvorsorge zuvor eingezahlt hatten...


----------



## Poulton (17. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Passt einfach auch nicht da es strenggenommen Eigentumsrecht ist.


Nein, es ist Rechtsextremismus und Staatsverweigererideologie.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Wer mag kann wie gesagt gerne darüber diskutieren,


Wiglaf Droste: Mit Nazis reden 



> Zurück zum Thema und der Doku.


Was ist eigentlich genau das Thema? Im Eingangspost sehe ich nur ein dahingeklatschtes Video und das wars. Der Diskussionsansatz fehlt komplett und ist in der Form was fürs "Sollte man gesehen haben".


----------



## Don-71 (17. Januar 2019)

Haben wieder einige Leute nicht kapiert, das es im BGB ein Abstraktionsprinzip gibt, das Sachenrecht (Eigentum und Besitz) und Schuldrecht voneinander trennt  und basteln daraus Verschwörungstheorien?


----------



## geisi2 (17. Januar 2019)

Geht wieder in Eurem Thread spielen. Da können wir uns auch gerne mal über eure rassistische Haltung gegen Russen bzw. Russland allgemein unterhalten.
Für euch gehen ja sogar Äusserungen wie "Zu den Waffen gegen Russensäu" vollkommen i.O. Da kam nämlich gar nichts von Euch.

Ach Gottchen und der Don kommt mit Verschwörungstheorien ist aber der Meinung wir müssten atomar Aufrüsten um uns gegen wen nochmal genau zu schützen? Dann noch dazu die wirre Begründung Pro Waffenexporte
Was du da vom Stapel lässt gerade gegen Russland. (Die sind böse ich hab Angst, wir müssen die Bundewehr aufrüsten) treibt jedem Altnazi mit Hakenkreuz auf dem Klo Tränen der Rührung in die Augen.

Der Asylstreit oder auch der Konflikt der Union
Kann ja jeder nachlesen wer mag und sich selbst eine Meinung bilden bevor wieder nur mit Ausschnitten gearbeitet wird...


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Januar 2019)

Wollte keine diskussion los treten, keine Absicht aber das hat mich einfach mal interessiert was das Video und das was die da sagt an sich hat.


----------



## JePe (17. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Geht wieder in Eurem Thread spielen.



Das ist ein oeffentliches Forum, in dem es Regeln gibt und Moderatoren. Du bist keiner, richtig?



geisi2 schrieb:


> Da können wir uns auch gerne mal über eure rassistische Haltung gegen Russen bzw. Russland allgemein unterhalten.



In einem Thread ueber die Union? Noe, da bleibe mer lieber hier.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Da kam nämlich gar nichts von Euch.



_Ich muss nicht auf jeden Scheiss antworten._ (Christoph Daum)



geisi2 schrieb:


> Ach Gottchen und der Don kommt mit Verschwörungstheorien(...)



Er hat eine moegliche Interpretation Deiner, inhaltlich falschen, Ausfuehrungen aufgezeigt. Erstens habe ich von Dir gelernt, dass nur das man etwas schreibt nicht zwingend auch bedeutet dass es die eigene oder ueberhaupt irgendeine Meinung ist - und gerade Du formulierst eigentlich nie irgendeinen diskussionsfaehigen  Standpunkt, sondern testest scheinbar einfach nur Deine Tastatur - und zweitens haettest Du es ja richtigstellen koennen?



geisi2 schrieb:


> (...)ist aber der Meinung wir müssten atomar Aufrüsten um uns gegen wen nochmal genau zu schützen?



Hattest Du nicht letztens noch Links zu russischen Hyperschallwaffen gepostet und die, sicher aber wieder rein rhetorische, Frage gestellt, wie man sich vor etwas schuetzen koenne?



geisi2 schrieb:


> Was du da vom Stapel lässt gerade gegen Russland. (Die sind böse ich hab Angst, wir müssen die Bundewehr aufrüsten) treibt jedem Altnazi mit Hakenkreuz auf dem Klo Tränen der Rührung in die Augen.



Was die Krim-Tataren wohl dazu sagen wuerden? Falls da noch welche sind und sich trauen, sich als solche zu outen. Aber hey. Ich weiss schon. Die Krim ist die Wiege Russlands und wurde in hoechster Not von oertlichen Selbstverteidigungskraeften einem faschistischen Mob entrissen. Nastrowje!


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Januar 2019)

Ui ui ich bin raus, gute nacht...


----------



## Don-71 (17. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Geht wieder in Eurem Thread spielen. Da können wir uns auch gerne mal über eure rassistische Haltung gegen Russen bzw. Russland allgemein unterhalten.
> Für euch gehen ja sogar Äusserungen wie "Zu den Waffen gegen Russensäu" vollkommen i.O. Da kam nämlich gar nichts von Euch.
> 
> Ach Gottchen und der Don kommt mit Verschwörungstheorien ist aber der Meinung wir müssten atomar Aufrüsten um uns gegen wen nochmal genau zu schützen? Dann noch dazu die wirre Begründung Pro Waffenexporte
> ...



Sehr passend dazu!
Alternative fuer Deutschland: AfD trennt sich nach Terrorvorwurf von Mitarbeiter | ZEIT ONLINE
Der Bundestagsabgeordnete Markus Frohnmaier hat seinen Referenten entlassen. Er soll in der Ukraine einen Anschlag beauftragt haben. Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt. 

"Manuel Ochsenreiter bezeichnete den Putin-Vertrauten Aleksander Dugin in der ZEIT als "langjährigen väterlichen Freund"."

Zur Erinnerung die Ideologie von Dugin:

- Das Vereinigte Königreich soll vom restlichen Europa isoliert werden.
- Die USA sollen mithilfe der russischen Geheimdienste destabilisiert werden, beispielsweise indem ethnische, soziale und religiöse Spannungen angefacht werden.
- Russland und der [Islam] teilen "traditionelle Werte", so soll der Iran nah an Russland gebunden werden.
- Weißrussland, Georgien, die Ukraine, und Moldawien sollen als Bestandteile Russlands erachtet werden. Auch Finnland soll in Russland aufgehen. Die Mongolei soll Teil eines größeren „Eurasia-Russlands“ werden.
- Deutschland soll in eine Achse Berlin-Moskau eingebunden werden. Hierbei soll Deutschland die Dominanz in den katholischen und protestantischen Ländern Mittel- und Osteuropas zugebilligt werden. Als „Belohnung“ für eine Kooperation soll Deutschland außerdem die Oblast Kaliningrad zurückerhalten.

Grundlagen der Geopolitik – Wikipedia

Ich finde es wirklich erstaunlich bis sehr unterhaltend, dass man die Gegnerschaft zu einer Ideologie, gerade auch die des aktuellen Kremls, mit Rassismus umschreibt. Das zeigt eigentlich welch Geistes Kind du bist!


----------



## geisi2 (17. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sehr passend dazu!
> Alternative fuer Deutschland: AfD trennt sich nach Terrorvorwurf von Mitarbeiter | ZEIT ONLINE
> Der Bundestagsabgeordnete Markus Frohnmaier hat seinen Referenten entlassen. Er soll in der Ukraine einen Anschlag beauftragt haben. Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt.
> 
> ...



Im Ernst? Und du redest von Aluhut?
Ich glaub es ist besser du gehst wieder mit deinen Sturmgewehren spielen...wobei lieber nicht.
Lass es raus Don. Sags wie du es meinst. Es ist ok das wir NeoNazis in der Ukraine unterstützen weil der böse Russe die Weltherrschaft an sich reissen will...
Ganz ehrlich wollte ich mit meinem Beitrag vorher nur etwas provozieren weil es immer wieder interessant ist zu sehen wenn man bei Leuten wie dir den Spieß mal umdreht.
Nach dem Beitrag macht mir deine Einstellung doch etwas Angst.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Januar 2019)

Interessant was du als Aluhut bezeichnest und läßt tief blicken!

Seriöses Medium, mehrmals wiederholte Zeugenaussage, ermittelnde Staatsanwaltschaft, Auflösungsvertrag im aktuellen Job.
Das sind also keine Indizien, sondern Aluhut, sehr süß!


----------



## geisi2 (17. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Interessant was du als Aluhut bezeichnest und läßt tief blicken!
> 
> Seriöses Medium, mehrmals wiederholte Zeugenaussage, ermittelnde Staatsanwaltschaft, Auflösungsvertrag im aktuellen Job.
> Das sind also keine Indizien, sondern Aluhut, sehr süß!



Ist schon gut Don. Kann dir nach dem Ganzen jetzt keinen Vorwurf mehr machen. 
Zusammen mit deinen anderen Beiträgen ergibt das jetzt alles Sinn...du brauchst Hilfe.
Es gibt durchaus gute Ärzte gegen Phobien. Ich wünsch dir für die Zukunft alles Gute.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Januar 2019)

Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, muss man natürlich mit solchen persönlichen Angriffen kommen!
Du bist eingeordnet!


----------



## geisi2 (17. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, muss man natürlich mit solchen persönlichen Angriffen kommen!
> Du bist eingeordnet!



Ich nehm dir deine persönlichen Angriffe die es ständig gab wirklich nicht mehr übel. 
Und im Endeffekt, auch wenn der andere angefangen hat sollte man sich nicht provozieren lassen. Man sollte ja auch immer etwas selbstkritisch sein. 
Wie gesagt alles gut. Du kannst mich auch gerne einordnen. Vielleicht brauchst du das ja generell. So wie beim bösen Russen. Wenn es hilft...

Schreib mir eine PN wenn du mal wen zum reden brauchst.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung die Ideologie von Dugin:



Wobei es solche "Pläne" auch in den USA gibt. Z.B. Das man Europa und Russland gegeneinander aufhetzt um dann wieder als große Weltmacht dazustehen.

Ich sehe aber nicht, was das mit der Finanzkrise zutun haben soll.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Januar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es solche "Pläne" auch in den USA gibt. Z.B. Das man Europa und Russland gegeneinander aufhetzt um dann wieder als große Weltmacht dazustehen.



Beide Seiten haben eben ihr Interesse daran die Parteien zwischen den Stühlen gegeneinander auszuspielen um sich selbst Vorteile zu verschaffen.
Umso wichtiger wäre es das gerade Europa sich endlich unabhängiger von anderen Mächten macht und im Ramen der der EU eine gemeinsame geschlossene Außen- und Verteidigungspolitik auf die Beine stellt, um eben nicht immer der Spielball von Russland, USA und China zu sein.

Aber die Nationalstaatendeppen in Europa stehen uns da ja leider diesbezüglich immer im Wege...


----------



## DKK007 (18. Januar 2019)

Militärisch sehe ich da jetzt keine Gefahr. 
Die Probleme entstehen eher durch Trumps Wirtschaftspolitik. Mittlerweile ist dort aber nicht mal mehr Geld da, um die eigenen Beamten und Angestellten zu bezahlen. Von daher droht da erst recht keine militärische Gefahr.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Januar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Militärisch sehe ich da jetzt keine Gefahr.



Eine starke Außenpolitik funktioniert nur mit einem starken Militär. Niemand nimmt deine außenpolitischen Forderungen ernst wenn du ihnen nicht im absoluten Notfall auch militärisch Nachdruck verleihen könntest.


----------



## Metaltyp (18. Januar 2019)

Was ich mich immer frage: ist das ein Generationending? Stirbt Gier in dieser Form irgendwann aus? 
Wo sind die Grenzen? Würde es etwas nützen den Reichsten einfach das Geld wegzunehmen? 
Verliert man als Land / Gesellschaft etwas, wenn man die Reichen durch hohe Spitzensteuersätze vergrämt?
Auf welcher Seite stehen wir normale Menschen, wenn das große Schauspiel zu Ende ist?


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Januar 2019)

Metaltyp schrieb:


> Was ich mich immer frage: ist das ein Generationending? Stirbt Gier in dieser Form irgendwann aus?
> Wo sind die Grenzen? Würde es etwas nützen den Reichsten einfach das Geld wegzunehmen?
> Verliert man als Land / Gesellschaft etwas, wenn man die Reichen durch hohe Spitzensteuersätze vergrämt?
> Auf welcher Seite stehen wir normale Menschen, wenn das große Schauspiel zu Ende ist?



Du müsstest niemanden etwas wegnehmen.
Schon alleine dafür zu sorgen das große Vermögen nicht einfach nach dem tot weitervererbt werden können würde schon helfen das System langfristig zum positiveren zu verändern.
Weil da liegt eines der Hauptprobleme, wer einmal zu Geld kommt verliert es auch meist nicht mehr und vererbt es innerhalb seiner Familie / Verwandschaft weiter.


----------



## geisi2 (18. Januar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es solche "Pläne" auch in den USA gibt. Z.B. Das man Europa und Russland gegeneinander aufhetzt um dann wieder als große Weltmacht dazustehen.
> 
> Ich sehe aber nicht, was das mit der Finanzkrise zutun haben soll.



Hast absolut recht. War ziemlich kindisch sich auf das Getrolle überhaupt einzulassen.



> Was ich mich immer frage: ist das ein Generationending? Stirbt Gier in dieser Form irgendwann aus?
> Wo sind die Grenzen? Würde es etwas nützen den Reichsten einfach das Geld wegzunehmen?
> Verliert man als Land / Gesellschaft etwas, wenn man die Reichen durch hohe Spitzensteuersätze vergrämt?
> Auf welcher Seite stehen wir normale Menschen, wenn das große Schauspiel zu Ende ist?



Schwer zu sagen. Wenn du mit normal den normalen Bürger meinst aus geschichtlicher Sicht auf der Verliererseite.
Die Generation meiner Großeltern hat damals komplett ihre priv. Altersvorsorge verloren. 
Lebensversicherungen z.B. hatten da nur noch sprichwörtlich den Papierwert.

Genau über diese Fragen wird gefühlt schon ewig gestritten. Ist der Mensch per se gierig?
Wie so oft liegt die Wahrheit wahrscheinlich irgendwo in der Mitte. 
Im Bekannten/Freundeskreis/Familienkreis ist diese Gier jetzt nicht so ausgeprägt. Kann ja jeder selbst mal im Bekannten/Freundeskreis eine Analyse machen.
Beruflich hatte ich es schon mit absolut gierigen egoistischen Menschen zu tun. Die Waren aber eher in der Unterzahl.
Aber klar schaut jeder irgendwo immer ein bischen auf seinen eigenen Vorteil. 

Was wir definitiv anhand von Zahlen ablesen können ist das die berühmte Schere immer weiter auseinandergeht.
Man müsste mMn Mechaniken einsetzen die diesen Prozess umkehren, sprich schauen das der Weg nicht mehr wie bisher von unten nach oben sondern von oben nach unten geht.
Wie genau? Keine Ahnung. Eine Möglichkeit wäre z.B. das was Nightslaver schreibt. Da gäbe es viele Ansätze aber was am Ende das Beste wäre...?

Verliert man als Land / Gesellschaft etwas, wenn man die Reichen durch hohe Spitzensteuersätze vergrämt?
Jein, ich denke es kommt auch ein bischen darauf an wie "der Reiche" so tickt.


----------



## Tossek (18. Januar 2019)

Um mal wieder zum Ursprungsthema zurückzukommen. 

Es gibt immer ein Auf und Ab in der Wirtschaft, ob das gut oder schlecht ist, sei mal dahin gestellt - wer da gewinnt oder verliert auch. Das ist alles eine makroökonomische Problematik und daran kann der Einzelne wenig ändern.

Der kann aber wieder als Spieler im System agieren und sollte das auch. In Deutschland hat man durch das AG1 ja zumindest erst einmal eine recht gute Absicherung. Dennoch sollte man immer Gehalt zurückhalten und für schlechte Zeiten vorsparen und zwar so, dass das Geld schnell abrufbereit. Da gibt es als Richtlinie drei mal die Ausgaben eines Monats. Ich halte das für etwas wenig, im speziellen wenn man pendelt und dann mal auf das Auto angewiesen ist. Solche Situationen können entstehen wenn Kurzarbeit ausgerufen wird - das kann einige Monate gehen.

Also, bewusst machen, dass man in seiner Situation nicht ganz machtlos ist und ein bisschen für schlechte Zeiten vorsorgen - dann wird das schon


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eine starke Außenpolitik funktioniert nur mit einem starken Militär. Niemand nimmt deine außenpolitischen Forderungen ernst wenn du ihnen nicht im absoluten Notfall auch militärisch Nachdruck verleihen könntest.



Dein Militär kann noch so stark sein, den Russen und den Chinesen interessiert das nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Januar 2019)

Tossek schrieb:


> Um mal wieder zum Ursprungsthema zurückzukommen.
> 
> Es gibt immer ein Auf und Ab in der Wirtschaft, ob das gut oder schlecht ist, sei mal dahin gestellt - wer da gewinnt oder verliert auch.



Das meinte ich ganz oben mit "die meisten haben die Dimensionen einer echten Krise nicht verstanden weil sie nie eine erlebt haben".

Das rauf und runter ist normal und unbedenklich. Bei einer echten Krise gibts kein AG1 mehr weil der Staat pleite ist. Und deine Ersparnisse sind weg weil du enteignet wurdest und/oder die Währung wertlos ist. Da stehen die Menschen auf den Straßen und haben keinen Strom, kein Wasser, nichts zu essen und es gibt nichts zu kaufen. Gegebenenfalls mehrere Wochen. Einschließlich Unruhen, Plünderungen, Chaos.

Das hatten wir hier nunmal fast 100 Jahre lang nicht mehr (zuletzt als 100g Butter ein paar Milliarden Mark kosteten) - was aber nicht bedeutet dass es nicht mehr so kommen kann. Die Finanzindustrie tut alles dafür dass die Chance auf so einen "echten" Crash (Finanzkrise 2008/2009 ist dan Witz dagegen) wahrscheinlicher zu machen. Wie gesagt - die Fallhöhe war noch nie so hoch wie aktuell - sowohl nahezu alle Unternehmen als auch so gut wie alle Staaten sind völlig überschuldet. Wenn da irgendwas zusammenbricht fällt das ganze System um wie ein Kartenhaus. Und dann geht erst mal eine zeitlang GAR NICHTS mehr.


----------



## teachmeluv (19. Januar 2019)

Der Kapitalismus ist genau so ein Märchen wie Lotto-Spielen. Jeder kann es zu etwas bringen bzw "Reichtum" erlangen, aber nicht alle. Und da man wegen der hier bereits genannten Überschuldung die dafür anstehenden Zinsen erwirtschaften muss, wird das angestrebte und geforderte ewige Wachstum über kurz oder lang seinen Tribut fordern. In Frankreich gehen die Menschen genau deswegen auf die Strasse und es bedingt die Strömungen aus den anderen Teilen der Welt in den wohlhabenden Westen. Die Finanzkrise ist längst da, wird aber durch Ablenkung immer noch gut verschleiert. Wir regen uns über Dieselfahrverbote und mögliche Tempolimits auf, aber man geht lieber aus Angst vor einer Islamisierung des Abendlandes in großen Massen demonstrieren, vor der nicht mal die Kirche Angst hat.

Zitat Volker Pispers: Wir sitzen alle in einem Zug und rasen auf einen Abgrund zu. Wir tauschen nur alle vier Jahre den Lokführer aus und sagen: Halt Kurs! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das hatten wir hier nunmal fast 100 Jahre lang nicht mehr



Krieg vergessen? Damals hatten die Leute auch nichts, um sich was zu kaufen.
Ich kenne noch die Geschichten von meinen Großeltern, als sie während des Krieges aus Ostdeutschland fliehen mussten und mit nichts hier ankamen und von den Leuten, die hier lebten, schief angeschaut wurden, denn sie galten nicht als Flüchtlinge, denen man helfen musste, sondern als Eindringlinge, die einem was wegnehmen wollten.

Und angesichts der wachsenden Zahl von Nationalisten in Europa kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, wieso die offenbar wieder genau das gleiche erleben wollen.


----------



## geisi2 (19. Januar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Krieg vergessen? Damals hatten die Leute auch nichts, um sich was zu kaufen.
> Ich kenne noch die Geschichten von meinen Großeltern, als sie während des Krieges aus Ostdeutschland fliehen mussten und mit nichts hier ankamen und von den Leuten, die hier lebten, schief angeschaut wurden, denn sie galten nicht als Flüchtlinge, denen man helfen musste, sondern als Eindringlinge, die einem was wegnehmen wollten.
> 
> Und angesichts der wachsenden Zahl von Nationalisten in Europa kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, wieso die offenbar wieder genau das gleiche erleben wollen.



Krieg ist ja ansich auch nur eine Art von "Reset".
Frage ist immer wie das Ganze falls es wirklich zu einer schweren Krise im Finanzsystem kommt dann durchschlägt.
Lustig ist das geschichtlich gesehen nie gewesen.

Man kann es mMn auch nicht mehr wirklich vergleichen. Die Welt hat sich schon gewaltig geändert, ist wesentlich komplexer geworden und alles ist vernetzt.
Das macht das Ganze auch wesentlich fragiler. 

Mir wärs ehrlich gesagt auch am allerliebsten es käme zu gar keiner Krise. Aber es sieht nun mal nicht gut aus.
Ob wie der Chefökonom der DB annimmt die nächsten 3-5 Jahre oder früher oder später kann halt niemand sagen.
Man hat ja gesehen das nur ein Dominosteinchen fallen muss, siehe Lehman Brothers 2008. Und hier sagen nunmal Experten und nicht der Geisi oder sonstwer das sich leider seit damals nichts geändert hat bzw. es bei weitem schlimmer ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Krieg vergessen? Damals hatten die Leute auch nichts, um sich was zu kaufen.



Natürlich. Nur war da die Krise nicht ausgelöst durch einen Kollaps des Finanzsystems worums hier geht.
Der bedeutende Unterschied ist wenns Krieg gibt wissen die Leute (hoffentlich auch heute noch) es kommt eine sehr harte Zeit. Ein harter Finanzcrash kündigt sich nicht an - der könnte schon kommenden Montag sein und "das konnte ja niemand ahnen".

Das ist in etwa so, wie wenn du dir überall bei Kredithaien Schulden aufnimmst ohne Ende und lebst wie der König in Frankreich. Dass irgendwann dann Inkasso Moskau in deiner Tür steht und dirn Scheitel zieht konnte da ja auch niemand ahnen. Wenn mans so vergleicht ist das eigentlich jedem klar. Aber wenn Staaten, Banken und riesen Unternehmen genau das gleiche tun (faule Kredite aufnehmen bis an die Decke ohne Chance es je zurückzahlen zu können nur um den Lebensstandard aufrechtzuerhalten) stört das offenbar niemanden in der Bevölkerung. Bis es scheppert. Das dauert zwar bei Staaten und Banken einige Jahre länger als bei ner Privatperson aber der Vorgang ist der gleiche... es scheppert dann eben nur für alle und nicht nur bei denen dies verbockt haben.


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich kann keiner sagen ob der Crash 2019, 2020 oder 2025 kommt. Aber DASS er kommt ist sicher. Und dieses Mal ist die Fallhöhe (Blasen, Schulden, Targets,...) weitaus höher als sie es jemals zuvor war in der Geschichte. Die letzten Male gabs Dinge wie Zwangshypotheken, Enteignung von Bankkonten/Lebensversicherungen/Renten usw., Goldverbot und ähnliches - wird dieses Mal wohl nicht reichen.
> 
> 
> Das klingt alles sehr wüst und schwarzmalerisch und für die meisten wohl auch völlig unwahrscheinlich - und genau deshalb wird es passieren. Ein Crash den die Mehrheit kommen sieht ist ja keiner.
> Und zumindest die Grundversorgung für sich und seine Familie zeitlich begrenzt aufrecht zu erhalten ist nun wirklich kein Aufwand - Konserven, Wasser und Gaskocher sind billig und leicht zu verstauen. Aber naja, heute ist die größte Sorge von jüngeren Menschen die noch nie eine echte krise erlebt haben eher, dass sie kein Netz mehr haben werden. Nicht auszudenken was mit denen passiert wenn sie feststellen, dass es vielleicht mal ein paar Tage keine Lebensmittel zu kaufen gibt.


Ich kann leider nicht beurteilen ob es wirklich so schlimm werden könnte, aber ich hoffe mal nicht.
Aber ich glaube das liegt daran, dass die Kapitalmärkte bzw Aktienmärkte, Immobilienmärkte  usw nicht immer mit der realen Wirtschaft korrelieren.
Und wenn die Differenz zu groß wird dann knallt es.
Dann lebt alles auf Pump.  Staaten, Banken, Firmen, Privatleute.  Ist ja im Kapitalismus Gang und Gebe.  Alle sind voneinander abhängig.
Richtig durchblicken tut da eh kein normal Sterblicher.  Ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht beurteilen ob es wirklich so schlimm werden könnte, aber ich hoffe mal nicht.


Es muss nicht zwingend, könnte aber sehr wohl.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube das liegt daran, dass die Kapitalmärkte bzw  Aktienmärkte, Immobilienmärkte  usw nicht immer mit der realen  Wirtschaft korrelieren.


Exakt. Nicht immer ist gut - der Unterschied ist jenseits von gut und Böse. Das ist ja das Problem. Es gibt populäre Aktienwerte mit KGVs (Kurs-Gewinn-Verhältnissen) von über 100. Bedeutet man müsste die Aktie über 100 Jahre lang haben, bis das Unternehmen seinen aktuellen Wert erwirtschaftet hat. Dass das völliger Schwachsinn ist und ein absoluter Mondpreis sollte einleuchten. Die Leute handeln trotzdem zu diesen Preisen und wundern sich wenn bei einem Crash die Aktie um 90% fällt (was immer noch ein KGV von 10 bedeuten würde!).



Headcrash schrieb:


> Richtig durchblicken tut da eh kein normal Sterblicher.  Ich jedenfalls nicht.


Das ist ja genau das Ziel. Leute die Zusammenhänge verstehen sind viel schwieriger bis gar nicht zu manipulieren. Die kannste ncht brauchen. 
Ich verstehe auch bei weitem nicht alles was da abgeht. Aber wenn man sich ein bisschen informiert und maln Buch oder zwei darüber liest was das Finanzsystem so ausmacht reicht das schon um sehr schnell zu bemerken wie die Masse vera*scht wird.


----------



## teachmeluv (19. Januar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es muss nicht zwingend, könnte aber sehr wohl.
> 
> 
> Exakt. Nicht immer ist gut - der Unterschied ist jenseits von gut und Böse. Das ist ja das Problem. Es gibt populäre Aktienwerte mit KGVs (Kurs-Gewinn-Verhältnissen) von über 100. Bedeutet man müsste die Aktie über 100 Jahre lang haben, bis das Unternehmen seinen aktuellen Wert erwirtschaftet hat. Dass das völliger Schwachsinn ist und ein absoluter Mondpreis sollte einleuchten. Die Leute handeln trotzdem zu diesen Preisen und wundern sich wenn bei einem Crash die Aktie um 90% fällt (was immer noch ein KGV von 10 bedeuten würde!).
> ...


Da ich ihn auch so schön zitiert habe: Volker Pispers (leider im Ruhestand/Schaffenapause) stellt das in seinen Programmen immer wunderbar aufbereitet und verständlich dar, was so passiert. Und auch Leute ohne tiefergehendes Wissen um Politik und Wirtschaft verstehen, was er da erzählt. Und nein, kein Aluhut bei ihm zu sehen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (19. Januar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das meinte ich ganz oben mit "die meisten haben die Dimensionen einer echten Krise nicht verstanden weil sie nie eine erlebt haben".
> 
> Das rauf und runter ist normal und unbedenklich. Bei einer echten Krise gibts kein AG1 mehr weil der Staat pleite ist. Und deine Ersparnisse sind weg weil du enteignet wurdest und/oder die Währung wertlos ist. Da stehen die Menschen auf den Straßen und haben keinen Strom, kein Wasser, nichts zu essen und es gibt nichts zu kaufen. Gegebenenfalls mehrere Wochen. Einschließlich Unruhen, Plünderungen, Chaos.
> 
> Das hatten wir hier nunmal fast 100 Jahre lang nicht mehr (zuletzt als 100g Butter ein paar Milliarden Mark kosteten) - was aber nicht bedeutet dass es nicht mehr so kommen kann. Die Finanzindustrie tut alles dafür dass die Chance auf so einen "echten" Crash (Finanzkrise 2008/2009 ist dan Witz dagegen) wahrscheinlicher zu machen. Wie gesagt - die Fallhöhe war noch nie so hoch wie aktuell - sowohl nahezu alle Unternehmen als auch so gut wie alle Staaten sind völlig überschuldet. Wenn da irgendwas zusammenbricht fällt das ganze System um wie ein Kartenhaus. Und dann geht erst mal eine zeitlang GAR NICHTS mehr.



Da hilft dann Selbstversorgung im eigenen Garten und für die Basisversorgung mit Strom eine paar Solarzellen auf dem Dach.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2019)

Stimmt, Pispers hat da sehr gutes Kabarett gemacht... wie war das in der Marktwirtschaft? "Jeder kann reich werden... aber nunmal nicht alle." Das triffts auf den Punkt.

Dass die arm-reich-Schere immer weiter klafft weiß ja auch fast jeder. Der "Mittelstand" zu dem ich auch noch gehöre (ich meine nicht den Merz-Mittelstand )wird ja immer kleiner. Und da meine Chancen zu den Reichen zu kommen sehr nahe Null sind weiß man was langfristig passiert. Persönlich habe ich nur das Glück, aktuell ziemlich gut da zu stehen (ziemlich gut bezahlter Job, eigenes Haus). Das kann sich aber sehr schnell ändern wenns knallt da dann der Job schnell weg ist (das war 2013 schon fast der Fall als es in meiner Branche ordentlich geknallt hat, es ist bis heute noich nicht toll...) und die gute Situation damit ebenso.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da hilft dann Selbstversorgung im eigenen Garten  und für die Basisversorgung mit Strom eine paar Solarzellen auf dem  Dach.


Selbstvoreorgung im Garten ist was sehr vorteilhaftes, die Solarzellen helfen dir nicht besonders, es sei denn du hast sehr viele davon und nen großen Akku im Keller. Dann biste natürlich der Held vom Feld in der Krise als mehr oder weniger einziger der elektrisches Licht und ggf. eine funktionierende Heiziung und Nahrungsaufbewahrung hat.


----------



## geisi2 (19. Januar 2019)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Aber kann sich ja jeder selbst ein Bild machen und sich nur mal mit dem Thema Geldschöpfung auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn mans so vergleicht ist das eigentlich jedem klar. Aber wenn Staaten, Banken und riesen Unternehmen genau das gleiche tun (faule Kredite aufnehmen bis an die Decke ohne Chance es je zurückzahlen zu können nur um den Lebensstandard aufrechtzuerhalten) stört das offenbar niemanden in der Bevölkerung. Bis es scheppert. Das dauert zwar bei Staaten und Banken einige Jahre länger als bei ner Privatperson aber der Vorgang ist der gleiche... es scheppert dann eben nur für alle und nicht nur bei denen dies verbockt haben.



Das Problem ist halt, dass die Finanzindustrie jede Form von Verlusten auf den Staat ummünzen kann, ohne selbst dafür haften zu müssen.
Ich hab früher mal gelernt, dass Kapitalanlagen auch das Risiko mit sich bringen, dass das mal in die Hose gehen kann und dann ist die Knete futsch. 
Inzwischen ist das aber so, dass jedes Risiko inzwischen abgewälzt wurde. Sei es auf die Allgemeinheit, dass die dann dafür zahlt, oder eben auf die Arbeitnehmer, die mit ihren geringen Löhnen den Erfolg der Unternehmen steigern.
Wie viel verdient so ein Paketdienstleister, wenn er für DHL, Hermes und Co. fährt? DHL hat letztens einen Gewinn von 5 Milliarden eingestrichen und plant den auszubauen -- auf wessen Kosten wohl?


----------



## teachmeluv (19. Januar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, dass die Finanzindustrie jede Form von Verlusten auf den Staat ummünzen kann, ohne selbst dafür haften zu müssen.
> Ich hab früher mal gelernt, dass Kapitalanlagen auch das Risiko mit sich bringen, dass das mal in die Hose gehen kann und dann ist die Knete futsch.
> Inzwischen ist das aber so, dass jedes Risiko inzwischen abgewälzt wurde. Sei es auf die Allgemeinheit, dass die dann dafür zahlt, oder eben auf die Arbeitnehmer, die mit ihren geringen Löhnen den Erfolg der Unternehmen steigern.
> Wie viel verdient so ein Paketdienstleister, wenn er für DHL, Hermes und Co. fährt? DHL hat letztens einen Gewinn von 5 Milliarden eingestrichen und plant den auszubauen -- auf wessen Kosten wohl?


DHL ist ja auch groß im Abwälzen von Verantwortung auf Sub-Sub-Sub-Unternehmer. Klar dass da am Ende hauptsächlich Gewinn erwirtschaftet wird.

Bzgl dem "jeder kann, aber nicht alle." : Wie soll zum Beispiel eine Altenpflegerin auch jemals durch den im Kapitalismus geforderten Fleiß den finanziellen Aufstieg schaffen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2019)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Bzgl dem "jeder kann, aber nicht alle." : Wie soll zum Beispiel eine Altenpflegerin auch jemals durch den im Kapitalismus geforderten Fleiß den finanziellen Aufstieg schaffen?



Vermutlich, in dem sie Lotto spielt oder so.

Reich werden ist meiner Meinung nach eh begrenzt. Von seiner Arbeit reich werden, halte ich heute für sehr schwierig. Und wer heute schon wenig verdient, wird im Alter eh aufstocken müssen, sofern das überhaupt möglich ist und bezahlbaren Wohnraum für gering Verdiener wird es in den nächsten Jahrzehnten immer weniger geben.
Keine Stadt oder Bundesland investiert wirklich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Von seiner Arbeit reich werden, halte ich heute für sehr schwierig.



Wer immer noch glaubt man könne dadurch reich werden dass man viel arbeitet ist genau der Maschinerie verfallen die die Großen der Masse einreden wollen. Natürlich gibts Einzelfälle die das schaffen (durch eigene Arbeit sehr viel geld zu verdienen) aber das ist die seltene Ausnahme.

Reich werden nicht die, die (ihr Leben lang) selbst arbeiten sondern die andere für sich arbeiten lassen und diverse andere Assets anhäufen und damit exponentiell steigendes passives Einkommen generieren. Nur muss man um das zu erreichen einige Dinge haben und tun was für die meisten nicht so einfach möglich ist - du brauchst in aller Regel ordentlich Startkapital, eine große Risikobereitschaft, sehr gute Ideen und nicht zuletzt auch etwas Glück. Klar gehört dazu auch gerade am Anfang eine sehr hohe Leistungsbereitschaft (woran die allermeisten wohl scheitern) aber wenn man da mal durch ist verdient man danach übertrieben gesagt Geld im Schlaf. Wer eine gut funktionierende Firma gegründet hat und vernünftig mit seinen Gewinnen umgeht und das ein paar Jahre tut sowie seinen Lebensstandard nicht unverhältnismäßig mit seinem Einkommen erhöht (!) muss nie wieder arbeiten gehen. Das schaffen aber nunmal nur die wenigsten - wie gesagt: Jeder kann reich werden. Aber nicht alle.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Januar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wer immer noch glaubt man könne dadurch reich werden dass man viel arbeitet ist genau der Maschinerie verfallen die die Großen der Masse einreden wollen. Natürlich gibts Einzelfälle die das schaffen (durch eigene Arbeit sehr viel geld zu verdienen) aber das ist die seltene Ausnahme.



Ich würde sagen, man kann nur durch Arbeit reich werden, wenn man dabei gegen einige Strafbestimmungen verstößt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2019)

Wenn du das machst kannste auch ohne viel Arbeit reich werden. Nur ist das Risiko dabei sehr, SEHR groß. 

(Es sei denn du bist eine Bank. Dann kannste das machen und das Risiko trägt die Allgemeinheit - das ist ja der Trick)


----------



## DKK007 (19. Januar 2019)

Ja das größere Verbrechen ist eine Bank zu gründen, statt eine zu überfallen. 

Ich weiß aber nicht mehr, wer das gesagt hat.

Womit wir aber wieder bei meinem Satz von oben wären.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Januar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wer immer noch glaubt man könne dadurch reich werden dass man viel arbeitet ist genau der Maschinerie verfallen die die Großen der Masse einreden wollen. Natürlich gibts Einzelfälle die das schaffen (durch eigene Arbeit sehr viel geld zu verdienen) aber das ist die seltene Ausnahme.
> 
> Reich werden nicht die, die (ihr Leben lang) selbst arbeiten sondern die andere für sich arbeiten lassen und diverse andere Assets anhäufen und damit exponentiell steigendes passives Einkommen generieren. Nur muss man um das zu erreichen einige Dinge haben und tun was für die meisten nicht so einfach möglich ist - du brauchst in aller Regel ordentlich Startkapital, eine große Risikobereitschaft, sehr gute Ideen und nicht zuletzt auch etwas Glück. Klar gehört dazu auch gerade am Anfang eine sehr hohe Leistungsbereitschaft (woran die allermeisten wohl scheitern) aber wenn man da mal durch ist verdient man danach übertrieben gesagt Geld im Schlaf. Wer eine gut funktionierende Firma gegründet hat und vernünftig mit seinen Gewinnen umgeht und das ein paar Jahre tut sowie seinen Lebensstandard nicht unverhältnismäßig mit seinem Einkommen erhöht (!) muss nie wieder arbeiten gehen. Das schaffen aber nunmal nur die wenigsten - wie gesagt: Jeder kann reich werden. Aber nicht alle.



Genau, man braucht in erster Linie viel Geld um noch mehr Geld zu verdienen. 
Hat man einmal viel Geld, sind Verluste auch weitaus einfacher zu verkraften. 

Die Tellerwäscher-Millionärs-Geschichte ist zwar schön und gut, aber pro Millionär gibts unzählige die es nicht geschafft haben. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (19. Januar 2019)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Genau, man braucht in erster Linie viel Geld um noch mehr Geld zu verdienen.
> Hat man einmal viel Geld, sind Verluste auch weitaus einfacher zu verkraften.



Vor allem kann man in Immobilen und Aktien investieren, die im Gegensatz zum Sparbuch noch deutlich mehr Gewinne/Miete abwerfen. Wie soll das jemand mit 400€ im Monat machen, der gerade so über die runden kommt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2019)

Es geht nicht darum viel geld zu haben das man investieren kann sondern viel Geld _nicht zu brauchen._

Es klingt immer so schön hier kauf Aktien(fonds) und du wirst reich. Ja, stimmt - aber nur wenn du auch mal harte Verluste verkraften kannst die unweigerlich kommen. Reich wird der, der Geld in die Börse (sinnvoll) werfen kann und es da 20 Jahre liegen lassen kann. Auf solche Langzeitperioden machste bei breit gestreuten Anlagen immer Gewinn. Nur darfste halt nicht nach 2,3,5 Jahren schon kommen und sagen ich brauche mein Geld. Dann funktionierts nicht - und genau das ist das Problem der meisten Anleger.
Das Geld an der Börse wandert von den Ungeduldigen zu den Geduldigen. Und es gibt gerade in unserer zunehmend beschleunigten Zeit viiiiiel mehr Ungeduldige als Geduldige. Deswegen machen (laut Statistiken der großen Traderbanken) ~90% aller Kleinanleger (kurzzeitig) Verluste an der Börse.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Januar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vor allem kann man in Immobilen und aktien investieren. Wie soll das jemand mit 400€ im Monat machen, der gerade so über die runden kommt.


Geht schon, dauert halt verdammt lange, ist mit großem Risiko verbunden. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## geisi2 (19. Januar 2019)

Man muss auch selbst immer etwas ehrlich sein. Ich hab gut das 4-fache von dem verdient was meine Frau verdient.
Als Erzieherin im Kindergarten wird man jetzt auch nicht so rosig bezahlt und da wird heutzutage schon einiges gefordert.
Mal von der Verantwortung abgesehen, lass mal einem Kind unter deiner Aufsicht etwas passieren...Albtraum.

Im Vergleich mit der Verantwortung war meine Bezahlung dagegen schon fast unanständig hoch.
Ich mein ist ja toll wenn man IT Projekte leitet kann auch wichtig sein, nur gings im meinen Fall eher um Marketing. 

Aber eigentlich hat das mit dem Thema jetzt nicht mehr unbedingt etwas zu tun. Aber auch das müsste öfters mal angesprochen werden.
Ich frag mich eh warum Menschen das auf sich nehmen gemessen an der Bezahlung. Wer selbst mal einen Pflegefall in der Familie hat od. hatte und miterlebt hat was diese Menschen leisten...
Da sollte jeder Manager mal ganz ganz demütig werden und etwas leisere Töne spucken. 

Thema für den Fall der Fälle vorsorgen...
Ja man kann da schon viel selber machen wenn man denn noch die Möglichkeit hat. In der Stadt ist das mit eigenem Anbau schon wieder schwierig.
Was man aber machen kann ist Gemeinschaften bilden. Alleine ist eh immer schwierig. 

Bei uns in der Gegend ist momentan das Tiny House stark im kommen. Ich hab mittlerweile den dritten der sich so ein Häuschen bei mir am Gelände bauen will.
Das sind dann solche Teile auf Rädern wie hier: tiny haus - Google-Suche
Gibt auch eine Initiative die eine Siedlung mit den Teilen gründen will. Ich war ja wirklich erstaunt was da geht, ein Musterhaus steht auch auf dem Gelände und das ist quasi voll autark.
Vom Solarstrom bis zur Wasseraufbereitung inkl. Komposttoilette. Kostet dann allerdings auch schlappe 140.000k.

Für mich persönlich wär das jetzt nicht unbedingt was...aber ansich find ichs gut. 
Und es machen sich immer mehr Leute Sorgen über die Zukunft. Und das in einer Gegend die mit zu den reichsten in D gehört.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur dann, wenn der Kapitalmarkt stärker wächst als die Weltwirtschaft.



Die Weltwirtschaft kann langfristig nicht schneller wachsen als die Primärproduktion. Die Primärproduktion kann nicht schneller wachsen als die Rohstoffvorkommen. Die Rohstoffvorkommen können bestenfalls NACHwachsen. 
=> Ein ständig wachsendes System ist unmöglich, da hat wuselsurfer vollkommen recht.



> Wir wachsen ja. Dauerhaft und nahezu unbegrenzt (die Wirtschaftsleistung der Menschheit wächst kontinuierlich seit Tausenden von Jahren).



0 Jahre davon ist sie nachhaltig gewachsen und wir befinden uns mittlerweile in einer Phase, in der die daraus resultierenden Verluste relativ stärker wachsen, als der Gesamtzuwachs. Wenn es so weiter geht, werden in einigen Jahrzehnten ein Maß erreicht haben, bei denen die Verluste auch absolut stärker wachsen. Dann gibt's nur noch Inflation und Umverteilung des wenigen.



> Genau wie "Guthaben" auf Konten. Nein, ihr habt keine Guthaben - ihr habt Schuldverschreibungen eurer Bank.



Das ist schon rein etymologisch "Guthaben": Wir "haben" etwas "gut" bei der Bank, sie schuldet uns etwas  .
Was es nicht ist: "Eigentum". Das hat nur die Bank - oder eben nicht.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Eben deswegen krachts ja.
> Und genau das problem hatten wir die ersten 10.000 Jahre Menschheit nicht. Es gibt keinen "Inflationsausgleich" von 7000 Jahren - aus einem einfachen Grund: Es gab keine nennenswerte Inflation in dieser Zeit.
> Geld hatte einen echten Gegenwert (denn die Münzen waren aus Edelmetallen). Da der Wert hier nicht beliebig festlegbar ist wie bei Geldscheinen gibts auch keinen Spielraum für Inflation. Es gab eine Menge X an beispielsweise Silber (die nicht besonders schnell stieg) und daraus resultierend eine menge y an Münzen. Es konnte niemand sagen "ich präge jetzt mehr Geld" (wie die Notenbanken es seit Jahren exzessiv tun) denn es war nicht mehr Edelmetall da.



Falsch. Die Geldproduktion war an die Verfügbarkeit von Metallen gekoppelt, ja. Aber das hat das Potential für Inflation nur verringert, es hat sie nicht unmöglich gemacht. "Gold" hat, abgesehen von den geringen Mengen, die wir heute als Korrosionsschutz auf elektrischen Kontakten und als IR-reflektierende Beschichtung benötigen, genausowenig einen "echten Gegenwert" wie bedrucktes Papier. Im Gegenteil: Mit letzterem kann man sich Zigarren anzünden oder den Arsch abwischen - geht mit Goldbarren eher schlecht. Das Gold und insbesondere Silber seit Jahrtausenden so hoch gehandelt werden ist genauso ein Selbstläufer Prozess, wie bei gedrucktem/geprägtem Geld - die Leute wollen es, weil sie wissen, dass sie sich etwas dafür kaufen können. Aber der Gesamtwert, den die Menschheit der Gesamtheit der in Umlauf befindlichen Edelmetalle zugesprochen hat, war genauso begrenzt, wie er es heute für Geldscheine ist. Und wenn zu große Mengen von dem einen oder anderen in den Markt gedrückt wurden, kam es heute wie damals zu Inflation. Der Unterschied besteht allein darin, dass man heute nur eine Druckerpresse anschmeißen (oder ein paar Bits kippen) muss - früher musste man Südamerika erobern und ein paar zehntausend Sklaven in Silberminen schuften lassen. Aber den Straßenpreis von Geld respektive Silber haben beide Maßnahmen auf gleiche Weise gesenkt, wie die spanische Krone seinerzeit unangenehm festellen musste.



> Damals gab es zwar auch Inflation, die hatte aber einen anderen Grund: Da die Münzen selbst Wertträger waren kabem viele Menschen auf die Idee, sich von den Münzen was abzukratzen und so nach und nach Edelmetall zu Hause zu horten. Höchstgefährlich da streng verboten aber man weiß ja wies ist. Daher kommt übrigens (sehr wahrscheinlich) die Redewendung "Sich eine Scheibe abschneiden" - vom abschneiden des Randes einer Silber oder Goldmünze zur eigenen Bereicherung. Da Münzen so mit der zeit immer dünner/kleiner wurden sank auch ihr (Material-)Wert. Mittelalterinflation sozusagen.



Ne "Scheibe" abzuschneiden hätte die Prägung von der Münze entfernt. Das dürfte wohl eher auf Brot- oder Bratenscheiben zurückzuführen sein, die sich jemand selbst genommen hat, obwohl er nicht dazu befugt war. Im Mittelalter selbst wurden Edelmetall-Münzen meines Wissens nach ohnehin eher als Rundbarren behandelt und nach Bedarf sogar geteilt, aber im Zweifelsfall immer gewogen. (Was nicht heißen soll, dass es davor oder danach nicht tatsächlich viele Leute auf die beschriebene Art ihren Schnitt gemacht haben. Todesstrafen auf derartige Praktiken sind afaik schon aus vor-griechischer Zeit dokumentiert.)




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist das eine der Gründe warum das Bargeld abgeschafft werden soll? Dann kann es ja rein physisch schon keinen Bankrun mehr geben und daran wird ja gearbeitet, siehe Schweden.



Eher nicht. Die Abschaffung von Bargeld hat massive Vorteile für die Arbeits- und Steuerbehörden (totale Überwachung) und die Banken (große Einsparungen), aber ein Bank-run funktioniert analog genauso gut oder schlecht, wie digital. Wenn 20% der Kunden einer Bank ihren Kontoinhalt an eine andere überweisen wollen, muss der Laden auch so seine Zahlungsunfähigkeit eingestehen, ohne dass ein einziger Schein angefasst wurde.



> Wieviel % Geldscheinmenge ist denn überhaupt in Umlauf bezogen auf die Guthaben?



Genaue Zahlen kenne ich dazu nicht (solange die Banken Geld drucken kennt sie vermutlich niemand), aber laut wiki gibt es scheinbar nicht mal eine Billion Euromünzen/-scheine. Allein die Guthaben, die diverse Geldleier bei der Bundesregierung haben, sind schon doppelt so hoch, aufgeteilt auf alle Einwohner der Eurozone (und mit 0 Cent für die Unternehmen) wären es nur 3000 € pro Kopf. Allein das jährliche BIP ist 15 mal größer und ich würde davon ausgehen, dass die meisten "Guthaben" Euros deutlich weniger als 1 mal pro Jahr ausgegeben werden, weil sie in längerfristigen Anlagen gebunden sind.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das rauf und runter ist normal und unbedenklich. Bei einer echten Krise gibts kein AG1 mehr weil der Staat pleite ist. Und deine Ersparnisse sind weg weil du enteignet wurdest und/oder die Währung wertlos ist. Da stehen die Menschen auf den Straßen und haben keinen Strom, kein Wasser, nichts zu essen und es gibt nichts zu kaufen. Gegebenenfalls mehrere Wochen. Einschließlich Unruhen, Plünderungen, Chaos.



Ein Staat geht nicht so einfach pleite, erst recht nicht in so einer Situation. Wenn plötzlich kein Geld mehr da ist, wird halt welches gedruckt. Viel problematischer ist die Gegenrichtung: Wenn plötzlich zu viel Geld in Umlauf ist. Dafür müssten die Leute aber nicht alle ihr Guthaben abheben und nach Hause tragen, sondern es alles ausgeben. Vergleichsweise unwahrscheinlich. Und Börsencrashs vernichten bekanntermaßen sogar virtuelle Euros in ganz großem Stil und führen somit in erster Instanz sogar zu Deflation. Problematischer sind in beiden Fällen die Auswirkungen auf die Wirtschaft als solche: Störungen im System verringern die Produktivität, massive Störungen führen so Ausfallerscheinungen und Verlangsamungen. Dadurch wird nicht der Strom abgestellt und die Grundversorgung bricht zusammen (erst recht nicht für "Wochen". Allein die Lieferverträge werden auf Großhandelsebene zum Teil jahresweise abgeschlossen), aber es folgen halt Massenentlassungen, Armut und große Verschiebungen im Wert typischer langfristiger Anlagen, so dass man sich nur schwer dagegen absichern kann.




Threshold schrieb:


> Vermutlich, in dem sie Lotto spielt oder so.
> 
> Reich werden ist meiner Meinung nach eh begrenzt. Von seiner Arbeit reich werden, halte ich heute für sehr schwierig.



Allein von seiner eigenen Arbeit reich werden ist per Definition unmöglich. "Reich" im Sinne des Volsmundes ist jemand, der ein Vielfaches mehr besitzt als der Durchschnitt. Der Durchschnitt arbeitet aber schon rund 1/3 der Zeit, die nach längerfristig zwingend nötigen Dingen (schlafen, essen, Körperhygiene, Arbeitswege... brauchen Zeit) mehr oder minder frei einteilbar sind. Selbst unter heftiger Selbskasteiung und Verzicht auf alles, was "Reichtum" attraktiv macht, kann man also maximal das dreifache seiner Mitmenschen erarbeiten. Alles darüber hinaus ist nur möglich, wenn man Reichtum mehr oder minder geschenkt bekommt (Erbe, Rohstofffunde, Glücksspiel,...) oder wenn man von fremder Arbeit profitiert. Dazu gehören auch besser bezahlte angestellte einer Firma, die letztlich nicht (wesentlich) mehr arbeiten/zum Produkt beitragen (können), als die am unteren Ende der Lohnrangliste, aber trotzdem einen wesentlich höheren Anteil von den Einnahmen erhalten.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Januar 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alles darüber hinaus ist nur möglich, wenn man Reichtum mehr oder minder geschenkt bekommt (Erbe, Rohstofffunde, Glücksspiel,...) oder wenn man von fremder Arbeit profitiert.


Ich glaube, du hast [erfolgreiche] Kunstschaffende (Autoren, Schauspieler, Regisseure) und [erfolgreiche] Profisportler (Formel-1-Fahrer, Fußballer, Boxer, Tennis- und Golfspieler, etc.) sowie [erfolgreiche] Models vergessen.

Und ach ja, dann gäb's da noch die Sorte von Leuten, welche einen Haufen Kohle alleine dadurch generieren, indem sie für 10-18-jährige auf Youtube belanglose Videos streamen.


----------



## teachmeluv (19. Januar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast [erfolgreiche] Kunstschaffende (Autoren, Schauspieler, Regisseure) und [erfolgreiche] Profisportler (Formel-1-Fahrer, Fußballer, Boxer, Tennis- und Golfspieler, etc.) sowie [erfolgreiche] Models vergessen.
> 
> Und ach ja, dann gäb's da noch die Sorte von Leuten, welche einen Haufen Kohle alleine dadurch generieren, indem sie für 10-18-jährige auf Youtube belanglose Videos streamen.


Das Stichwort dabei sind "Subventionen" ergo Marketing etc.

Wo kommt das Geld für die Sportler und Models usw denn her? Aus deiner Tasche 

Die Unternehmen geben den besonderen Gestalten der genannten Bereiche Geld, damit sie Werbung machen und wir die Produkte, Tickets und Merchandise-Artikel kaufen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Allein von seiner eigenen Arbeit reich werden ist per Definition unmöglich.



Na ja, Merz hat sich in den gehobenen Mittelstand gearbeitet.
Vor allem beim Verkauf der West LB hat er gut verdient -- 5000€ pro Tag verdienen andere jetzt nicht.


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast [erfolgreiche] Kunstschaffende (Autoren, Schauspieler, Regisseure) und [erfolgreiche] Profisportler (Formel-1-Fahrer, Fußballer, Boxer, Tennis- und Golfspieler, etc.) sowie [erfolgreiche] Models vergessen.


Und darüber wird sich nicht aufgeregt wenn Künstler & Sportler Unmengen an Geld verdienen.
Aber über Politiker und Manager schon.
Ok, bei Politikern wird dann oft das Argument mit den Steuern genannt. Die werden ja vom Volk bezahlt.
Aber was die für Verantwortung tragen und mal locker ne 70 Stunden Woche haben, das sehen die Kritiker nicht.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und darüber wird sich nicht aufgeregt wenn Künstler & Sportler Unmengen an Geld verdienen.



Aufregen kann man sich immer, aber man darf sich dann nicht wundern, wenn die Karte für das Fußballspiel immer teurer wird, das Trikot des Lieblingsspielers ein Vermögen kostet und das Abo beim Bezahlsender immer mehr ins Fleisch schneidet.
Daran sieht man aber auch, dass jede Sportart jetzt alles ausschlachtet, was nur geht und irgendwann wird auch diese Blase platzen.
Ich hab Championsleague im ZDF geguckt, gucke das aber jetzt nicht mehr. Stört mich auch nicht. Dann lebe ich eben ohne den Kram.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber über Politiker und Manager schon.
> Ok, bei Politikern wird dann oft das Argument mit den Steuern genannt. Die werden ja vom Volk bezahlt.
> Aber was die für Verantwortung tragen und mal locker ne 70 Stunden Woche haben, das sehen die Kritiker nicht.



Na ja, ich hab ja nichts dagegen, dass ein Top Manager gutes Geld verdient, aber es sollte in Relation stehen.
Wenn die Deutsche Bank in den USA ständig am Pranger steht, die Geschäfte nicht laufen, ist es lächerlich, dass die Manager trotzdem Top Boni bekommen und dafür Stellen streichen.
Und Politiker sind ja sehr gut versorgt. Wenn ich so den Wulff anschaue, der gefühlt ein paar Tage Bundespräsident war, davor Ministerpräsident. Der kriegt eine nette Pension. Wie alt ist der noch? Jedenfalls wird er die noch lange bekommen.

Daher auch mein Appel:
Wir brauchen Dich! Dich als Steuerzahler. Als Melkopfer der Nation. Du hältst alles am Laufen, weil Du alles bezahlst, was anderer in den Sand setzen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Politiker sind ja sehr gut versorgt. Wenn ich so den Wulff anschaue, der gefühlt ein paar Tage Bundespräsident war, davor Ministerpräsident. Der kriegt eine nette Pension. Wie alt ist der noch? Jedenfalls wird er die noch lange bekommen.
> 
> Daher auch mein Appel:
> Wir brauchen Dich! Dich als Steuerzahler. Als Melkopfer der Nation. Du hältst alles am Laufen, weil Du alles bezahlst, was anderer in den Sand setzen.


Vielleicht wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn nachweislich Steuergelder verschwendet werden, die Pensionen zu kürzen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn nachweislich Steuergelder verschwendet werden, die Pensionen zu kürzen.



Das geht nicht. Du kannst auch einen Politiker wegen Dummheit im Amt nicht belangen. Die sind gesetzlich abgesichert.
Was man machen müsste ist sich besseres Personal zu besorgen, wenn es darum geht, mit der Industrie Verträge auszuhandeln.
Kann ja nicht sein, dass der Bund ständig übern Tisch gezogen wird, egal um was es gerade geht.


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das geht nicht. Du kannst auch einen Politiker wegen Dummheit im Amt nicht belangen. Die sind gesetzlich abgesichert.


Dann muß man sie dazu zwingen diese Gesetze zu ändern.

In der freien Wirtschaft haben Fehlentscheidungen für jeden Konsequenzen...


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> In der freien Wirtschaft haben Fehlentscheidungen für jeden Konsequenzen...



Na ja, gibt Ausnahmen. Man beachte da mal Bernd Pischetsrieder.
Der war mal Chef von BMW und hat das Rover Debakel zu verantworten und wurde schließlich gefeuert.
Er kam bei VW unter, als neuer Boss, denn er hat ja bei BMW gezeigt, was er drauf hat. Er verlor den Machtkampf mit Piech (interessanter Weise mit der Stimme von Wulff, der damals Ministerpräsident von Nikedersachen war) und ist heute im Aufsichtsrat von einer Versicherung.

Oder muss ich Hartmut Mehdorn erwähnen? Ex Bahn Chef. Der hat dann als Chef des BER in Berlin gearbeitet, da er sich ja bestens mit Verspätungen auskennt.

Das Dilemma ist, dass man es den Leuten schlicht nicht verkaufen kann, dass bei Misswirtschaft die führenden Köpfe trotzdem Abfindungen und Boni bekommen, während der Arbeitnehmer seinen Job verliert. Das liegt meines Erachtens an den Verträgen, die mit dem Aufsichtsrat ausgehandelt werden. Denn der Aufsichtsrat besteht ja auch aus Managern und die wollen sich ja nicht gegenseitig schaden, von daher werden dann Verträge geschlossen, die absolut lächerlich erscheinen.


----------



## teachmeluv (20. Januar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, gibt Ausnahmen. Man beachte da mal Bernd Pischetsrieder.
> Der war mal Chef von BMW und hat das Rover Debakel zu verantworten und wurde schließlich gefeuert.
> Er kam bei VW unter, als neuer Boss, denn er hat ja bei BMW gezeigt, was er drauf hat. Er verlor den Machtkampf mit Piech (interessanter Weise mit der Stimme von Wulff, der damals Ministerpräsident von Nikedersachen war) und ist heute im Aufsichtsrat von einer Versicherung.
> 
> ...


Wiedeking ist auch ein tolles Beispiel. Unter ihm hat Porsche ja zeitweise mehr Gewinn als Umsatz gemacht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Januar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kann ja nicht sein, dass der Bund ständig übern Tisch gezogen wird, egal um was es gerade geht.



Das Problem ist doch es lohnt sich ja meistens auf die eine oder andere Art, für die zuständigen Politiker, sich über den Tisch ziehen zu lassen und da liegt doch das Problem.
Wer für seine Post-Politikkarriere vorsorgen will lässt sich möglichst oft während seiner Amtszeit zu Gunsten der Wirtschaft über den Tisch ziehen und versucht es möglichst dem dummen desinteressierten Bürger (der sich von seinem Volksvertreter nur zu bereitwillig einreden lässt das es gut ist, statt auch nur minimal selber dafür zu interessieren worum da eigentlich geht) als gutes Geschäft / Maßnahmenpaket zu verkaufen.

Es scheitert also in der Regel nicht daran das man keine vernünftigen Berater hat, oder zumindest bekommen könnte, sondern eben daran das man sie garnicht möchte, weil sie der eigenen "Karriere" in der Wirtschaft ehr hinderlich als "nützlich" wären.


Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann muß man sie dazu zwingen diese Gesetze zu ändern.



Nur wie willst du das erreichen wo der Wählerwille im Zweifelsfall einfach ignoriert und trotzdem dagegen gehandelt wird?
Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist hier in Berlin wäre der Volksentscheid über den Flughafen Tegel.
Obwohl der Entscheid in einer weiteren betrieblichen Nutzung des Flughafens mündete hat die zuständige Regierung einfach beschlossen sich nicht an den Entscheid zu halten (da ja nicht rechtlich bindend und der "rechtlich" nicht bindende Wille des Volkes zählt ja nicht).



Headcrash schrieb:


> In der freien Wirtschaft haben Fehlentscheidungen für jeden Konsequenzen...



Schön wäre es...nur gibt es leider genug Beispiele, die Threshold ja zum Teil schon genannt hat, wo das leider nicht so ist.
Grundsätzlich gilt leider auch zunehmend, es war für große Unternehmen und ihre Führungen noch nie so risikofrei wie heute den Karren in den Dreck zu setzen und ungescholten davon zu kommen (sogar noch mit dicker Abfindung).
Im Zweifelsfall springt auch der Staat mit Steuergeldern ein und rettet einfach, besonders wenn es sich dabei um Schlüsselindustrien, oder den Finanzsektor handelt.

Der kapitalistische, bzw. unternehmerische Grundsatz dass das unternehmerische Risiko halt auch mit entsprechenden Gewinnen vergolten wird wird leider zusehens ad absurdum geführt.
Das Risiko wird auf die Allgemeinheit / Steuerzahler ausgelagert, die Gewinne aber wachsen und werden von den Unternehmen (vor allem deren Anlegern und Führung) eingestrichen und immer weniger mit der Allgemeinheit / Steuerzahler geteilt (z.B. Stichwort Steuervermeidung).

Das Entscheidungen da in der freien Wirtschaft Konsequenzen haben trift in der Regel nur noch für kleine Familienbetriebe mit privater Haftung zu, wo der Eigentümmer noch mit seinem eigenen Vermögen einsteht, schon ab einer GmbH wird das Risiko deutlich entschärft (Haftung nur noch mit den Einlagen des Unternehmens) und je größer das Konstrukt wird desto verzerter wird es und desto einfacher ohne Konsequenzen für sein handeln mit viel Geld für den gebauten eigenen Mist davon zu kommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast [erfolgreiche] Kunstschaffende (Autoren, Schauspieler, Regisseure) und [erfolgreiche] Profisportler (Formel-1-Fahrer, Fußballer, Boxer, Tennis- und Golfspieler, etc.) sowie [erfolgreiche] Models vergessen.
> 
> Und ach ja, dann gäb's da noch die Sorte von Leuten, welche einen Haufen Kohle alleine dadurch generieren, indem sie für 10-18-jährige auf Youtube belanglose Videos streamen.



Und wer von denen erarbeitet sein Geld selbst? Zeig mir ein reiches Modell, dass den gleichen Stundenlohn hat, wie die Arbeiterinnen, die die Klamotten von deren Verkauf das Modell bezahlt wird. Zeig mir den reichen Fußballer, bei dem nicht mehrere tausend Arbeiter den Durchschnittslohn eines oder mehrerer Arbeitstage zusammelegen müssen, um ihn 90 Minuten spielen sehen zu dürfen.
All diese Leute profitieren von der Arbeit anderer Leute und sind deswegen reich. Nicht weil sie selbst mehr machen, als andere. (In unangenehm vielen Fällen machen sie nicht einmal irgendetwas so wirklich viel besser.)




Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Merz hat sich in den gehobenen Mittelstand gearbeitet.
> Vor allem beim Verkauf der West LB hat er gut verdient -- 5000€ pro Tag verdienen andere jetzt nicht.



Man kann sich darüber streiten, ob er das verdient hat (ich plädiere ganz klar für nein), aber erarbeitet haben dieses Geld definitiv die Mitarbeiter und vor allem die Kunden respektive Gläubiger der West LB. Aber garantiert nicht Merz, der hat sich nur an fremder Arbeit bereichert.


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur wie willst du das erreichen wo der Wählerwille im Zweifelsfall einfach ignoriert und trotzdem dagegen gehandelt wird?
> Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist hier in Berlin wäre der Volksentscheid über den Flughafen Tegel.
> Obwohl der Entscheid in einer weiteren betrieblichen Nutzung des Flughafens mündete hat die zuständige Regierung einfach beschlossen sich nicht an den Entscheid zu halten (da ja nicht rechtlich bindend und der "rechtlich" nicht bindende Wille des Volkes zählt ja nicht).


Leider können nur Politiker die Gesetze ändern. Und wenn es zu ihrem Nachteil ist machen sie es nicht. Dann ist denen das Volk egal.



> Schön wäre es...nur gibt es leider genug Beispiele, die Threshold ja zum Teil schon genannt hat, wo das leider nicht so ist.
> Grundsätzlich gilt leider auch zunehmend, es war für große Unternehmen und ihre Führungen noch nie so risikofrei wie heute den Karren in den Dreck zu setzen und ungescholten davon zu kommen (sogar noch mit dicker Abfindung).
> Im Zweifelsfall springt auch der Staat mit Steuergeldern ein und rettet einfach, besonders wenn es sich dabei um Schlüsselindustrien, oder den Finanzsektor handelt.
> 
> ...


Ja da gibt es auch reichlich Ungerechtigkeiten.  Und eine Kassiererin wurde wegen einer Unterschlagung von einen 1,30€ Pfandbon fristlos entlassen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2019)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Wiedeking ist auch ein tolles Beispiel. Unter ihm hat Porsche ja zeitweise mehr Gewinn als Umsatz gemacht.



Das lag an der Porsche Hausbank und nicht an Wiedeking.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man kann sich darüber streiten, ob er das verdient hat (ich plädiere ganz klar für nein), aber erarbeitet haben dieses Geld definitiv die Mitarbeiter und vor allem die Kunden respektive Gläubiger der West LB. Aber garantiert nicht Merz, der hat sich nur an fremder Arbeit bereichert.



Interessant ist ja, dass Merz die 5000€ täglich eingestrichen hat, auch an Wochenenden und Feiertagen. 
Die Sache sollte auch mal untersucht werden aber das haben seine CDU Freunde Rüttgers und Co. verhindert.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant ist ja, dass Merz die 5000€ täglich eingestrichen hat, auch an Wochenenden und Feiertagen.
> Die Sache sollte auch mal untersucht werden aber das haben seine CDU Freunde Rüttgers und Co. verhindert.



Hab doch immer gesagt, das sein Jahreseinkommen von 1 Mio € nicht auf legale Weise zustande gekommen sein kann. Wäre interessant, ob er dafür zumindest Steuern gezahlt hat, sonst wäre definitiv Steuerhinterziehung gegeben.


----------



## Axdrn (23. Januar 2019)

Ich würde gern mal zwei Posts einstreuen, denen ich vor ein paar Wochen bei facebook begegnete und die mich sehr erschreckt zurückließen:
Fabian Lehr - Spaetestens, seit Olaf Scholz kuerzlich in... | Facebook
Fabian Lehr - Ergaenzend zu meinem letzten Post - zwei... | Facebook
(Ich hoffe es ist öffentlich, wenn nicht kopiere ich bei interesse die Texte.)

Beide zeigen recht eindeutig, dass ein nächster Crash bereits dieses Jahr kommen könnte.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## teachmeluv (24. Januar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hab doch immer gesagt, das sein Jahreseinkommen von 1 Mio € nicht auf legale Weise zustande gekommen sein kann. Wäre interessant, ob er dafür zumindest Steuern gezahlt hat, sonst wäre definitiv Steuerhinterziehung gegeben.



Mit Dividenden zockt man nicht! Friedrich Merz und die Cum-Ex-Geschaefte von BlackRock - boerse.de

Hat er natürlich nichts mit zu tun.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2019)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Mit Dividenden zockt man nicht! Friedrich Merz und die Cum-Ex-Geschaefte von BlackRock - boerse.de
> 
> Hat er natürlich nichts mit zu tun.



Kommt schon noch was. Bei Audi hat es auch Jahrelang gedauert, bis der erste Haftbefehl kam.


----------



## Seeefe (24. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja da gibt es auch reichlich Ungerechtigkeiten.  Und eine Kassiererin wurde wegen einer Unterschlagung von einen 1,30€ Pfandbon fristlos entlassen.



Pfandbon-Urteil: Spaeter Sieg fuer Supermarktkassiererin "Emmely" - WELT


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2019)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Pfandbon-Urteil: Spaeter Sieg fuer Supermarktkassiererin "Emmely" - WELT


Ja das weiß ich. Aber erstmal wurde sie gekündigt.
Und ich will nicht wissen wieviele ähnliche Fälle es davon gibt.
Die kleinen Leute werden oft härter bestraft als die Großen.


----------



## Seeefe (24. Januar 2019)

Ich würde das eine Unrecht nicht gegen ein anderes Unrecht ausspielen. Unrecht bleibt Unrecht. Der Fehler liegt nicht darin, dass die "kleinen" bestraft werden, sondern das die "großen" meist um eine Strafe herumkommen.

Ich glaube an dieser Stelle auch nicht, dass die "kleinen" härter bestraft werden. Ist aber auch schwer zu vergleichen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2019)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Pfandbon-Urteil: Spaeter Sieg fuer Supermarktkassiererin "Emmely" - WELT



Ja, das muss man aber auch erst mal durchhalten, wenn man zwei Instanzen verloren hat.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Januar 2019)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich würde das eine Unrecht nicht gegen ein anderes Unrecht ausspielen. Unrecht bleibt Unrecht. Der Fehler liegt nicht darin, dass die "kleinen" bestraft werden, sondern das die "großen" meist um eine Strafe herumkommen.
> 
> Ich glaube an dieser Stelle auch nicht, dass die "kleinen" härter bestraft werden. Ist aber auch schwer zu vergleichen.



Wenn die großen gar nicht bestraft werden, werden die kleinen definitiv härter bestraft.


----------



## geisi2 (25. Januar 2019)

Frau Merkel hat sich in Davos zur Finanzkrise geäussert:
YouTube

Nochmal kurz der Link zu der Doku als Hintergrund
YouTube

Ach Mutti, du bist wirklich die Beste....


----------

